# stolen car driven to court



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok- so not an oddity- but pretty dumb:

COLONIE - In need of a ride to court, an Albany woman and two friends allegedly took a stolen car.

Colonie police received a call at 5:14 p.m. Wednesday from officers in Albany. A stolen car with an OnStar global positioning system indicated that the car was in Colonie at 243 Wolf Road. A short time later, it had been moved to 312 Wolf Road, the address of the town's Public Safety Center.

Police found the unoccupied car in their parking lot and arrested three suspects. One of those arrested, Pamela D. Copes, 33, of Albany, had a court appearance in Colonie Justice Court for two previous arrests.

The car is a white 2007 Chevrolet Impala four-door sedan valued at $12,325. The car was reported stolen from 427 Second Ave., Albany, at 6:52 a.m. Wednesday.

Copes is charged with criminal possession of stolen property in the third degree, a felony.

Copes was in court answering charges from an incident on March 28 that include unlawfully fleeing a police officer in the third degree, reckless driving and aggravated unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle in the third degree, all misdemeanors. She also was charged with unlawful possession of marijuana, a violation. Copes also faced charges filed Feb. 19 of petit larceny and endangering the welfare of a child, both misdemeanors.

The o t h e r two charged in the stolen car case are Michael Oglesby, 45, of Albany and Andrea M. Dixon, 44, of Colonie. Both face a misdemeanor count of third-degree unauthorized use of a motor vehicle.

All three were arraigned in Colonie Town Court. Oglesby was sent to Albany County jail without bail; Copes was sent to the same jail in lieu of $2,500 bail, and Dixon was released on an appearance ticket.

** Article link added by moderator **
http://www.timesunion.com/local/article/Police-Stolen-car-driven-to-court-2274085.php


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

wow


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

All I can say about those three is.............


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the shallow end of the gene pool, IQ wise.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Deb, do you have a link to that story that you can add to your first post?

I think the term "doofuses" applies to those folks.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't link it, as it's from a online newspaper, and you have to be a subscriber in order to read the article.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I added a link. Now, with mug shots!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Whoa! She's hott !! lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The eyebrow piercing adds to the look. This is where I live...nice , eh??


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL clever mob


----------

